# Really helping a sick friend



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 3, 2012)

A friend is going thru CHEMO for prostate cancer that came back, I made this for him from my last TrainWreck harvest two days ago, I thought this up this morning, the vase and the rose pic cost under 5 bucks, the next one will be better!!!  I'll have the Mrs. trim with this in mind for the little buds, I'll donate a couple to the dispensary that caters to vets!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome, Skagit. That's very cool of you. :cool2: Hope your friend gets better.

eace:,

7GE


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2012)

I love it Skagit.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 3, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I love it Skagit.


 
better than baby's breath


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 9, 2012)

That's awesome SKAGIT.  Not everyone has a good heart like that.  Being someone with med. issues, it really lifts my spirit when a friend gives me even a little, much less a big branch.  When I had my back surgery not one person showed up to visit, except for my wife, and she wouldn't stay long. LOL  I'm sure you know this, but it's not just the free weed.  It's really nice to know that there are still people who have some empathy, and sympathy.  I hope your friend gets better.  Take care.


----------



## GROBOT (Jan 20, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> That's awesome SKAGIT. Not everyone has a good heart like that. Being someone with med. issues, it really lifts my spirit when a friend gives me even a little, much less a big branch. When I had my back surgery not one person showed up to visit, except for my wife, and she wouldn't stay long. LOL I'm sure you know this, but it's not just the free weed. It's really nice to know that there are still people who have some empathy, and sympathy. I hope your friend gets better. Take care.


   This guy's a super hero PP,, I'm gonna try and continue his work, making the real sick feel a little better, I'm kinda living in my pickup, but I got a place to put those exact type vase projects together, and whoa, I've got a box full of the smaller branches,  mostly trainwreck, and chemDog,  what a great idea,  I checked my inventory last night,  might even postpone bootin a bean.  I did a spot check study on my cosumtion, man I been smokin alot of weed, at least compared to the peeps I'm puffin with, lightwiehts!!! lol,  love everybody here, and I'll be lurkin, and carryin on this Skag guys work, can't have a bunch of under medicated vets runnin around!!


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 20, 2012)

That's a lot of weed.


----------



## GROBOT (Feb 28, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> That's a lot of weed.


  yep i haven't smoked but a couple grams since things went south still working with the vets except, now its the homeless,


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 28, 2012)

I love that quote.  President Roosevelt was one smart cookie.


----------

